

Ask HN: Steve Job's Net Worth? - physcab

Doing a quick Google search shows that Steve Job's net worth is about $3.4 billion.  That's an absurd amount, make no mistake, but why is it smaller than Sergey Brin's ($12 bn), Larry Page's ($12 bn), or Bill Gates' ($40 bn) net worth?
======
DarkShikari
Is the net worth of someone like that really a valid concept?--since if they
announced that they were to sell all of their stock, the price would plummet
(since it would imply to investors they no longer trust the stock as an
investment).

It's worse than illiquid; the mere act of trying to sell such a horde would
destroy its value.

------
bkbleikamp
Depends on when he sold stock options, how many stock options he had, the
details surrounding him leaving and coming back as CEO, and about a million
other possible variables.

------
kqr2
[http://www.forbes.com/lists/2009/10/billionaires-2009-riches...](http://www.forbes.com/lists/2009/10/billionaires-2009-richest-
people_Steven-Jobs_HEDB.html)

His net worth was estimated to be $3.4 billion by Forbes on 3/11/09. At that
time, Apple shares were down 50% over the previous 6 months.

------
pg
Random variation.

------
gregking
the bulk of his networth are disney shares due to pixar sale.

